# Interview With A Member: Artemis



## mentos_007 (Apr 25, 2005)

And here he is: Dan a.k.a Artemis a.k.a Falcon






Artemis decided to record his answers. Files are in .wav so you can easily download them and listen.

*First listen to the short introduction by Artemis*

Introduction

*1. Artemis, Falcon Eye - who called you like that for the firs time or why you have chosen those nicks?*

Answer1
Answer1b

*2. Who encouraged you to photography? Or what caused you love it so far?*

Answer2

*3. we all know that yoy would like to make some cash from photography. But do you consider it to be your job in future? If so, what kind of photographer you would like to be - shooting for magazines, portraits, advertising companies?*

Answer3

*4. You have a lot of photo gear... but what is your dream camera you would like to have or you already have*

Answer4

*5. Black and white or colour? What is your view on those different styles in photography?*

Answer5

*6. Now let's go back to TPF. How did you find it?*

Answer6

*7. You are known at the forum as being one of the youngest users. How do you feel when you post pictures and you receive good critiques especially from older pro photogs?*

Answer7

*8. You have plenty of hobbys: photography, theatre... what do you do in your free time except of playing in the school theatre and taking photos?*

Answer8


Wow... and here he is: officialy interviewed by me - Artemis!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

I must apologise for contradicting myself on the black and white question seeing as my picture is balack and white...and...I would also like to thank Mentos for doing my interview


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2005)

hahha...you sound all british and everything. 

good interview gang...who's next?


md


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 25, 2005)

Arti... you sound really adult, I think so  and yeah... cute British pronunciation


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Arti... you sound really adult, I think so  and yeah... *cute* British pronunciation





Artemis 1 - MD - 0

hehe, thanks guys...I like sounding adult...and whats so distuingishable about the english accent?


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 25, 2005)

you emphasise the words endings while most Americans ignore the ending  What's more you pronunce "r" letter in quite different way... we foreigners distinguish such sounds  and it is quite easy to say what part of the world you come from or even which part from the country (take for example Londoners as well as ppl from Manchester! - two completely different accents   )


----------



## Meysha (Apr 25, 2005)

he he he you've got a little british accent! Awww it's so cute... in a good way.

English accents are soooo sexy. Especially to us lazy Aussie-accent girls. ;-)


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> English accents are soooo sexy. Especially to us lazy Aussie-accent girls. ;-)




:hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug::

IM MOVING TO AUST*R*AILIAR...if I could spell it...


----------



## Meysha (Apr 25, 2005)

My french students ask me to demonstrate different accents all the time and my favourite word to use is "Water".

Aussies say "Wooda"
Americans say "Wooderrrr"
Brits (londoners) say " Woota"



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... we foreigners distinguish such sounds



I think it helps too, if you originally come from a country that has regional accents. Coz Australia doesn't really have any accents, I (and so do a bunch of other aussies here in france) have the hardest time picking up the different french accents. But we have no problem with other english/american accents.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 25, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> :hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug:::hug::
> 
> IM MOVING TO AUST*R*AILIAR...if I could spell it...



*Cough Cough* 

It's spelt *Ostraaya*


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

Whatever...I dont care anymore...im take some proper english classes and go there straight away! sexy english accent and all


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2005)

british accents are pretty cool, but so are southern accents....



I HOPE. 



MD


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> british accents are pretty cool, but so are southern accents....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Southern accents make me mmmmeeeellt!


----------



## Alison (Apr 25, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> british accents are pretty cool, but so are southern accents....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Absolutely :mrgreen:

Arty, great interview!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2005)

i would love to do a voice interview, artemis or mentos if you guys want to do it, i can probably scrounge up a working microphone


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 25, 2005)

my name is daniel too!

awesome.


----------



## Traci (Apr 25, 2005)

I love your accent/voice!  Thanks for the audio, now I will have your voice in my head the next time I read one of your posts. Great interview!  
Do you plan to persue your acting/theatre as a career?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad ya'll liked it...hehe seems to have helped with the ladies


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> I love your accent/voice!  Thanks for the audio, now I will have your voice in my head the next time I read one of your posts. Great interview!
> Do you plan to persue your acting/theatre as a career?



Thanks Traci...and I know thats a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the acting question...if you want I could answer it by recording...but that would take to much time and make people fed up of my voice 

So..yes..I have...and id love to...but...photography has me, and she is a cruel mistress, plus it is just not possible for someone with my little amount of skill to become anything famous or even earn money with acting....


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 25, 2005)

your accent is adorable...i love english accents


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

And im loving this thread!!!  come one come all girls! ...sorry....


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 25, 2005)

did I tell you that British accent is cute and sexy?  yeah I did  Brits sound more romantic than Americans


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> did I tell you that British accent is cute and sexy?  yeah I did  Brits sound more romantic than Americans



You did tell me mentos...but...you can sure as hell tell me again...and now ive gotto do your interview...and we gotto hear YOUR voice 


P.s....if yah wanna say my voice is cute again...go for it


----------



## santino (Apr 25, 2005)

arty, great stuff, as mentos already said, cool british accent + really adult


----------



## Traci (Apr 25, 2005)

Your voice IS cute  
I just noticed that you are the same age as PG's son :er: (he's like my nephew). I knew you were young, but it didn't click. Wow, you sound so mature.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> Your voice IS cute
> I just noticed that you are the same age as PG's son :er: (he's like my nephew). I knew you were young, but it didn't click. Wow, you sound so mature.



*bookmarks this thread* I will never forget this day...thank you all.
I will not however do a video...dont wanna ruin the illusion


----------



## triggerhappy (Apr 25, 2005)

Great interview. However, I'm going to break with the trend and inform you that I do not fancy you. :greenpbl: 


(but then my fiancee [I still have trouble using that word] would go nuts if I said anything else  )


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Great interview. However, I'm going to break with the trend and inform you that I do not fancy you. :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> (but then my fiancee [I still have trouble using that word] would go nuts if I said anything else  )



Ooww...dagnamit!


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I think you're a fine young man, Daniel.    :thumbup:   

Great job, Mentos!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 25, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Brits sound more romantic than Americans




your crazy :mrgreen: 


mentos, how would you like american guys who can make funny austin powers accents instead?

yeah baby!!!!!


md


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 25, 2005)

[font=&quot]Good job, the accent seem to be hit with the ladies[/font]


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 25, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ooww...dagnamit!


 

is that how you spell that?  

i must say you're accent is pretty awesome.  us americans truly admire people with british accents for some reason.  it gets the ladies too obviously  .  lucky duck.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great stuff, Daniel!  You sound mature for your age!


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 25, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I've said it before and I'll say it again: I think you're a fine young man, Daniel. :thumbup:
> 
> Great job, Mentos!


 
i definately and unequivocally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice interview! I liked the questions. Although personally, I still like Vonnagy's accent better.  But Artemis you really do sound adult, like even older than me (and I think I'm older than you, although probably only slightly).

PS: Americans have many different ways of pronouncing "Water," depending on where you're from. For example, I think people in Boston mangle the word the most, pronouncing it something like "Wertour". Even Philadelphia has at least three different ways of saying it. In south Philadelphia, where you have all the Italians, they say it like "Wah-tah," with a similar yet different slurring like the Bostonians. In Center City, you have a much more neutral accent, which is probably the closest to the true dictionary pronunciation. And then in North Philly, where there's the whole "gangsta" population (you know what I mean), it's more like "wada-", were as much of the ending of the word is cut off as possible so it is still recognizable as being that word. And that's just in Philly. Practically every city has a different way of saying it.


----------



## Corry (Apr 26, 2005)

Of course Vonnagy has the best accent...he's the only person on the face of the earth that has that accent...it's totally one of a kind!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> your crazy :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> mentos, how would you like american guys who can make funny austin powers accents instead?
> ...



hahahaha you have to record your voice an accent  I need to hear you


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 26, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> hahha...you sound all british and everything.
> 
> good interview gang...who's next?
> 
> ...



Oh! Oh! Pick me!!!!  

I was guessing what Arty sounded like as the file was downloading and I wasn't far from what I had in mind. 

Good stuff Arty!


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 26, 2005)

coolness, great to get a voice interview from ya artie. Good stuff


----------



## Niki (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice interview mentos and Arty. Gj.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah these interviews are a great idea.  chase, MAAAYBE there could be a section under Off topic discussions for interviews. hmm?


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

As far as Iknow Arti is ging to interview me as a next person here  well... you'll have a chance to hear me too  but I'm waiting for my questions


----------



## Artemis (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeh im gonna send the questions soon...thanks everyone for your nice comments...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 26, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahahaha you have to record your voice an accent  I need to hear you



heh, and we definately need to hear you!


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

coming soon Scott


----------



## anua (Apr 29, 2005)

:thumbup: good work!-


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 29, 2005)

Love the accent, the only thing better than that is Hugh Grant


----------



## Artemis (Apr 29, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Love the accent, the only thing better than that is Hugh Grant



Ive always hated my voice really....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 29, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Ive always hated my voice really....



Well don't, just move the the US and the ladies will flock all over you


----------



## Artemis (Apr 29, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Well don't, just move the the US and the ladies will flock all over you



*Books a plane ticket*


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 30, 2005)

loved the interview Arty!  you are a charming young man and incredibly talented as well!


----------



## Artemis (May 1, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> loved the interview Arty!  you are a charming young man and incredibly talented as well!



Thanks JonMikal...yah see...I see it as this...if what teenagers do is rebel, and to rebel is being rude to adults....but all teenagers do it...then...im rebeling by being as polite as I can....cause that way...im rebelling against how teenagers react...


----------

